# Angeln am Atlantik bei Bordeaux



## Captain Ahab (8. Februar 2012)

Moin Petri Jünger,
ich mache meinen Familienurlaub im September dieses Jahr in Frankreich am Atlantik bei Bordeaux...also ziemlich weit im Süden.
Ich fische bis jetzt nur an süddeutschen Seen und habe keine Ahnung vom Meeresfischen, weder Brandungsangeln noch Spinnfischen im Meer.
Nun zu meiner Frage, ich befürchte, dass die Strandabschnitte dort unten sehr monoton sind, daher frage ich Euch.
Kennt einer die Ecke Angeltechnisch und wenn ja, macht es Sinn dort Brandungsangeln oder Spinnfischen zu betreiben oder kann ich mir den Platz im Kofferraum sparen?!?

bin echt dankbar für brauchbare Erfahrungsberichte oder Tips

Dank Euch schonmal sackrisch

Richie


----------



## Steinbuttschreck (8. Februar 2012)

*AW: Angeln am Atlantik bei Bordeaux*

Nabend Captain,

schau mal in Deinen Postfach, ich hoffe ich konnte Dir helfen.

Viele Grüße

Steinbuttschreck


----------



## Sockeye (8. Februar 2012)

*AW: Angeln am Atlantik bei Bordeaux*

Darf ich mich der Suche nach Infos anschließen?

Bei mir liegt es zeitlich noch "schlimmer" ich bin Ende August da unten (ca. 80km südlich von Bordeaux). Lohnt es sich da überhaupt den Angelkrempel mitzuschleppen?

VG
Sockeye


----------



## ragbar (9. Februar 2012)

*AW: Angeln am Atlantik bei Bordeaux*

Ende August ?! Da geht doch vielerorts  angeltechnisch die Sonne erst auf !

Auf jeden Fall Angelzeuch mitnehmen !


----------



## Danschman (9. Februar 2012)

*AW: Angeln am Atlantik bei Bordeaux*

War die letzten 8 Jahre in Hossegor/Capbreton, meist Mitte August bis Anfang September, natürlich immer mit Angel 
Tagsüber würde ich es auf Tintenfisch oder Meeräschen versuchen, falls Struktur am Strand vorhanden kann man es auch auf Sar versuchen. 
Die Angelei auf Sar, andere Doraden und Seezungen ist jedoch nachts deutlich erfolgsversprechender. Sucht auch hier die Nähe von Strukturen bzw. Gezeitenengpässen. Als Köder empfehle ich beim Angeln mit Grundblei und Verres en Tube , beim Posenanglen Muscheln.
Das Kunstköderangeln ist an den Sandstränden nicht so wirklich erfolgreich, bis auf kleine Bar und Hornhechte hatte ich da nichts besonderes, da gibt es bessere Orte in Frankreich. Wenn ihr es trotzdem unbedingt versuchen wollt empfehle ich euch die Mündung der Adour.

Wenn ihr noch genaue Stellen für die Gegend um Hossegor wollt schreibt ne PN.


----------



## Sockeye (10. Februar 2012)

*AW: Angeln am Atlantik bei Bordeaux*



Danschman schrieb:


> Tagsüber würde ich es auf Tintenfisch oder Meeräschen versuchen, falls Struktur am Strand vorhanden kann man es auch auf Sar versuchen.



Mach ich gerne. Aber wie am Besten?



Danschman schrieb:


> ... Als Köder empfehle ich beim Angeln mit Grundblei und Verres en Tube ,



Verres en Tube?? Wattndattn?

Danke und Grüße,
Sockeye


----------



## Steinbuttschreck (10. Februar 2012)

*AW: Angeln am Atlantik bei Bordeaux*



Sockeye schrieb:


> Darf ich mich der Suche nach Infos anschließen?
> 
> Bei mir liegt es zeitlich noch "schlimmer" ich bin Ende August da unten (ca. 80km südlich von Bordeaux). Lohnt es sich da überhaupt den Angelkrempel mitzuschleppen?
> 
> ...




Hallo Sockeye|wavey:,

ich empfehle Dir, kurz über die Suche zu gehen und die Beiträge über das Brandungsangeln am Atlantik durchzuschauen. Ich habe da einige Beiträge geschrieben.

Falls Du dann noch Fragen hast und die hier reinstellst, helfe ich Dir gerne weiter, falls ich kann.

Darf ich noch Fragen wo es genau hingeht?

Viele Grüße

Steinbuttschreck


----------



## Beachcaster (23. Februar 2012)

*AW: Angeln am Atlantik bei Bordeaux*

Hallo Zusammen, 

bin neu hier (seit heute! )
ich habe die Diskussion gelesen war denn jemand schon mal an der Gironde Mündung auf der rechten Seites des Medoc's?
Welche Arten fängt man denn dort? 

Viele Grüße

Beachcaster


----------



## lackschuhdieter (29. Februar 2012)

*AW: Angeln am Atlantik bei Bordeaux*

...wenn Du vom Ufer in den Scklickbereichen angelst dürfte es vor allem kleine Barsche sein


----------



## peterws (29. Februar 2012)

*AW: Angeln am Atlantik bei Bordeaux*

Hallo Frankreichfans,

der Titel dieses Threads hat grade meine Aufmerksamkeit erregt, weil ich genau in der Ecke dieses Jahr auch unterwegs sein werde - aber von der Angelei dort keine Ahnung habe. Wir sind genau an der Gironde Mündung stationiert in St. Georges de Didonne. Mündungsbereich klingt ja erstmal vielversprechend und etwas weiter nördlich ist da noch das Reserve Naturelle de Moeze-Orleon mit 2 weiteren Flussmündungen ... auf Google-Maps sieht das jedenfalls nach 'ner ziemlich guten Ecke aus.

Hatte gehofft dort mit Kunstköder auf Wolfsbarsch erfolgreich zu sein oder mal eine Meeräsche an der Fliegenrute fangen zu können.


----------

